# [FreeNAS] Newb: How to mount UFS network share



## csh8428 (Jan 16, 2014)

I apologize for the newbness in advance!  :e 

I have a network share (DS1500) on my FreeNAS server shared as a UFS share. The IP of the server is 192.168.1.4. How do I mount it?

Thanks,

Craig


----------



## Chris_H (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Newb: How to mount UFS network share*

Greetings.

How do you mount it on your FreeBSD client box? If yes, have a look at exports(), there should also be an example of an exports() file within the directory /usr/share/examples/etc/. You'll also need to read the man pages rpcbind(), mount() especially the parts regarding *nfs*. you'll need a couple of entries in rc.conf() for 
	
	



```
nfs_client_enable="YES"
```
whether, or not you want 
	
	



```
nfs_reserved_port_only="YES"
```

It's not simple to give a simple answer to this. As there is a lot to consider, and everyone has their own set of rules regarding this sort of thing. But the information I've provided, should get you well on your way to getting a successful mount, on your FreeBSD box.

Best wishes.

--Chris


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Newb: How to mount UFS network share*



			
				csh8428 said:
			
		

> I have a network share(DS1500) on my FreeNAS server shared as a UFS share.


Just a note. UFS is a filesystem that has no sharing capabilities. It's NFS or SMB that does the sharing.


----------



## csh8428 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Re: Newb: How to mount UFS network share*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> csh8428 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. In the FreeNAS GUI the drive is shared as a CIFS share and "Linux" share. I'm not sure if that helps anything.


----------

